# Iberital MC2 Timer



## egon (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the world of home espresso and I've recently purchased an MC2 to go with Gaggia Classic. Now other than it taking an age and a lot of beans to dial in, I'm very happy with it. However the one thing I haven't figured out yet is the timer. Does anyone have any experience with it? The adjustments in time have me confused and I'm still not clear on which direction I need to turn to increase/decrease time. Some sort of indication on the dial (like with the top one) wouldn't have gone amiss.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The grind adjustment on the MC 2 is superfine,in fact one turn of the adjuster barely moves the top burr, Once you have it where you need for your particular bean, mark the top burr position for future reference ( relative to body)

If the time adjustment is the screw head type there are no set markings.Just make fractional turns of the screw head until you have the required amount in the P/F. The timer is not very precise and variations will occur. DO NOT rotate too far or you can / will disconnect /break the timer


----------



## egon (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, I've just had a reply from happy donkey as well so I'll have a play around tonight.

That information about not turning too far is invaluable... why don't we as consumers get to know this stuff?


----------

